# StahlsTV.com Announces May and June Free Live Online Classes



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With the recent launch of StahlsTV.com interactive educational website, you have access to the world’s largest library of on-demand videos on popular equipment such as cutters, printer/cutters, DTGs and heat presses as well as popular business topics such as marketing, pricing, applications, profitable niches and trends.
Stahls’ TV.com live classrooms feature numerous free educational broadcasts on a wide range of topics. Live, interactive classes include popular subjects such as vinyl cutting for apparel, direct-to-garment printing, heat printing performance wear, and specialty decorating trends, as well as sessions focusing on business concerns such as maximizing ROI. 
Participants can ask questions and have them answered, and archived sessions can be accessed at no charge by completing a brief questionnaire and providing an email address. New classes are added each month, and a current calendar is available at www.stahlstv.com. To register, go to STAHLS' TV .
The only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators, Stahls’ TV.com features content produced, written, and presented by today’s leaders in apparel education. This ever-expanding resource provides the support and training apparel decorators need to start and grow a successful business. 

May 2015 Live Classes
Monday, May 4, 2015

Printing Outside the Box: Locations
3 p.m.-4 p.m. EDT
Expand your apparel sales by offering unique and additional print locations to your customers. 

Tuesday, May 12, 2015 
Why They're Not Buying What You're Selling (and How to Fix it!)
2 p.m.-2:30 p.m. EDT
In this 30-minute broadcast, you’ll learn a secret that will change the way you sell products and services resulting in customers buying more than ever before.

Wednesday, May 20, 2015
Print More with a Heat Press
11 a.m.-12:30 p.m. EDT
Did you know the heat press is the most versatile piece of equipment in your shop? Join Bob Robinson as he shows you how to maximize your heat press investment printing beyond T-shirts. 

Thursday, May 21, 2015 
The Top Challenges of Start Up Decorators & How to Solve Them
11 a.m.-12:30 p.m. EDT
Did you know that 8 out of 10 businesses fail within the first 18 months? In this session we will explore specific challenges for new entrepreneurs and how to guard against them. 

Friday, May 22, 2015 
Breaking the Rules of Printing Headwear
11 a.m.-12:30 p.m. EDT
Learn the basics as well as advanced tips and techniques for putting graphics onto virtually any location of a hat with heat printing. 

Friday, May 22, 2015 
How to Make Stunning, Glitter Hair Bows from Start to Finish
2 p.m.-3:30 p.m. EDT
One of the hottest heat printing applications is personalized hair bows! Join Jenna Sackett and Josh Ellsworth to learn how.

Tuesday, May 26, 2015
Create Your Own Appliqué Sew Files
11 a.m.-12:30 p.m. EDT
Learn how to create your own appliqué sew files.
Wednesday, May 27, 2015 
Decorating Sportswear Head to Toe
3 p.m.-4:30 p.m. EDT
Join Mike Koval as he shows you how to print team uniforms and beyond to increase your team sales with items like performance wear, shoes, warmups, bags and more! 

June 2015 Live Classes

Wednesday, June 10, 2015
Increase School Spirit Sales with the Faux Pocket
3 p.m.–4 p.m. EDT
The latest school and spiritwear fad is the faux pocket. Learn how to capitalize on this trend with personalization using your heat press. 

Thursday, June 11, 2015 
Heat Press Success
11 a.m.-12:30 p.m. EDT
Learn how to make the most of your heat press investment. This two-hour session will cover how to load garments onto a heat press, how to choose the right heat-applied graphic for a job, how to do special effects, and much more. 

Thursday, June 11, 2015 
Vinyl Cutter Success
2 p.m.-3:30 p.m. EDT
Get a head start learning how to use your new vinyl cutter in this informative session. You’ll learn how to choose the right cutter material for the application, create unique special-effect designs, and decorate for a variety of markets with a vinyl cutter. 

Wednesday, June 17, 2015
The 5 Ways to Print a T-Shirt and How to Choose the Best One
11 a.m.-1 p.m. EDT
Learn about five options for decorating apparel. This session includes an overview about screen printing, direct-to-garment printing, ink transfers, film transfers and digital transfers. 

Tuesday, June 23, 2015 
Make More Money with a Roland VersaCAMM®!
2 p.m.-3:30 p.m. EDT
Learn how you can diversify your business with a Roland Versa CAMM® printer/cutter. Find out how your equipment can be used to create a wide range of nonapparel products such as signs, decals, banners, vehicle graphics and floor graphics. 

Thursday, June 25, 2015 
4 Secrets to Building a Successful Customer Referral Program
2 p.m.-2:30 p.m. EDT
Learn proven techniques for how to grow your business through referrals. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

